# Poll about our participants' military status



## mycrofft

Please leave comments as well. Maybe send PM"s or emails to our inactive or former military posters.


----------



## mycrofft

*...And we ran out of categories .Use comments for the same as mine:*

Separated veteran, no combat tours.


----------



## scottyb

Recently separated veteran, two deployments to Middle East.


----------



## medichopeful

Not a veteran or a current service member, but I just want to thank everybody who has served, is currently serving, or will be serving in the future.  Stay safe out there.

Eric


----------



## Nick647

Thanks for all who currently serve or has in the past.  Combat or no combat.  I might be lookin to join but we will see.  Might not be a great fit for me after all but I might be interested.  You never know until you do it.  But thanks to all who have served either way.


----------



## Sixteenfire

4 deployments last was Jolo and OEF-P


----------



## Dreadnought

"Male, current active duty, on or had a combat tour"


----------



## akflightmedic

Sixteenfire said:


> 4 deployments last was Jolo and OEF-P




I spent a year in Mindano (Zambo)...lot of missions to Jolo....


----------



## mycrofft

*Click the buttons, that's right, click the buttons...*

I served with combat vets and sought their advice, I had nurses from Nam as instructors, some of my best friends are combat vets, activated for DESERT STORM and trained to go to Bosnia-Herzegovina, but I narrowly avoided going. When they sent my guard folks to Travis we all went  down the hall and signed up for overseas assignment. They laughed at us.


----------



## Nick647

What branch is everybody in?  I understand the creater of the thread was Air Guard and another person is Army Ranger.


----------



## mycrofft

*Close*

Active duty USAF '75-'79 (OFFUTT AFB ), Air Guard '80-'97 (NEBRASKA AND CALIFORNIA), activated for DESERT STORM to Travis AFB DGMC.


----------



## Sixteenfire

Active duty Navy 2003-2008 Reserves 08-present


----------



## NepoZnati

Asking for only US military, I assume?


----------



## Seaglass

I'm not in the military myself, but that may change in the future. Almost everyone in my family has been in it at one point or another, and many of them have seen combat.


----------



## mycrofft

*NepoZnati, no, of course not*

Spetznaz, I presume? Prostiti, tovarische!


----------



## NepoZnati

mycrofft said:


> Spetznaz, I presume? Prostiti, tovarische!


 No, I am sorry. But... Нет проблем, tovarisch *mycrofft*. 

I am from Bosnia and I have 4 years of combat experience ('91-'95)... I was in some special police and military units until I end with front line medics... Was wounded 3 times gaining even more experiences with soft tissue wounds and bone injuries.


----------



## mycrofft

*NepoZnati, all my "Russian" I learned from Tom Clancy & Martin Cruz-Smith*

You must have some insights we can gain from!

In fact, the more diverse points of view we read the less provincial we can hopefully become.


----------



## akflightmedic

NepoZnati said:


> No, I am sorry. But... Нет проблем, tovarisch *mycrofft*.
> 
> I am from Bosnia and I have 4 years of combat experience ('91-'95)... I was in some special police and military units until I end with front line medics... Was wounded 3 times gaining even more experiences with soft tissue wounds and bone injuries.



Spelled phonetically cause it is the only way I know how...

Styima and kok o stee

dobra?


----------



## NepoZnati

mycrofft said:


> You must have some insights we can gain from!
> 
> In fact, the more diverse points of view we read the less provincial we can hopefully become.


Clancy? Good stuff! 

Thank you, *mycrofft*. I will try to contribute how much I can, and to answer any question one can have... :blush: Maybe for start I can use this opportunity to give my THANKS to the brave firefighters who volunteer to come and bring us supplies and even gave they hand in fighting fires in Sarajevo, during the war!? That was amazing!!  



akflightmedic said:


> Spelled phonetically cause it is the only way I know how...
> 
> Styima and kok o stee
> 
> dobra?


You are almost there, *akflightmedic*!  Seams to me, someone in Sarajevo tech you those. Am I right?! 

thank you... dobro. kako ti?


----------



## mycrofft

*I know I know.....*

Stana Katic
Goran Visnjic

I am always amazed at the folks in war zones who continue to press on helping others, sometimes under fire, with so little.
(And amazed day to day how little we get done with so much).


----------



## NepoZnati

mycrofft said:


> Stana Katic
> Goran Visnjic
> 
> I am always amazed at the folks in war zones who continue to press on helping others, sometimes under fire, with so little.
> (And amazed day to day how little we get done with so much).


Actors?! I do not know Goran Visnjic but I do know some of the actors who were with him in "Welcome to Sarajevo" (movie was talking about orphanage in my neighborhood, btw). He was great in that movie and I am very happy that he made it here... BTW, one of the first to made it at Hollywood from my country were: Rade Serbedzija (Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, CSI: Miami, Quarantine, Battle in Seattle, Saint, etc) and Mira Furlan (LOST, Navy NCIS, Babylon 5)


----------



## NepoZnati

But, I would like to turn your attention at this:



> ... He told of firefighters, many of them volunteers, fighting fires in raincoats and sneakers — while being shot at. Could you imagine? Fighting the fires was the least dangerous part of their job. Just trying to stay alive was the most challenging part. Despite the constant threat of Serbian gun and mortar fire, they perservered and did their jobs.
> 
> It turns out that the only thing bigger than John Jordan’s shoulders was his heart. We listened to their stories, embraced their mission and joined the relief effort and gained new friends in doing so. *As a result of our exposure to this problem half-a-world away, we started a local relief effort for “Firefighters Under Fire.” We didn’t know much about the conflict or the politics of it all, nor did we care. It was just about helping fellow firefighters. It was just about the brotherhood.*


http://tigerschmittendorf.com/2009/12/06/john-jordan-bosnia/


----------



## mycrofft

*Worthy of its own post.*

.......................


----------



## lightsandsirens5

akflightmedic said:


> I spent a year in Mindano (Zambo)...lot of missions to Jolo....


 
Who were you with in Zambo? And you too sixteen. My dad was there for OEF-P as the CJSOTF-P.


----------



## Sixteenfire

I was there as support for JSOTF-515 SWCC and SEAL Teams


----------



## tjbroussard

*For the poll...*

Active Duty USAF Nurse 1987-2008 now retired.

Did time in ICU, Flight Nursing, HQ Staff work in Europe & the Pentagon, Med Surg, Field Training Sites, ERs, & Clinics.  Crewed aeroevac missions into most all of Europe, the Azores, and Southwest Asia, and in a CZ for Bosnia & Kuwait (deployed).

Aim High...best job I ever had.


----------



## akflightmedic

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Who were you with in Zambo? And you too sixteen. My dad was there for OEF-P as the CJSOTF-P.



JSOTF...same as everyone else in that region. I was one of the flight medics...


----------



## Afflixion

Army, finished my third deployment in September. Was a medic but just started in the IPAP a couple months ago.


----------



## Dreadnought

Afflixion said:


> Army, finished my third deployment in September. Was a medic but just started in the IPAP a couple months ago.



Which unit were you with?


----------



## Bubbadel2

Navy vet...Separated in 08....no combat but 6 months on the USNS Mercy in 06 to Southeast Asia..


----------



## HNcorpsman

Navy, active duty, Serving in Afghanistan on a Embedded Training Team...

HM3.


----------



## scottyb

HNcorpsman said:


> Navy, active duty, Serving in Afghanistan on a Embedded Training Team...
> 
> HM3.



Stay safe and thank you.


----------



## Afflixion

Dreadnought said:


> Which unit were you with?


 I was with the 101st, 3/187INF


----------



## Martyn

3 years British Royal Air Force in the early 80's, no combat experience.


----------



## wolfwyndd

Seperated US Army veteran, no combat experience, but was active and participated in Desert Shield/Storm as a REMF.


----------



## mycrofft

*We have a storehouse of experience and trainings here.*

Good to hear,


----------



## Luno

Former USAF active duty, currently Army National Guard


----------



## Nick647

Luno said:


> Former USAF active duty, currently Army National Guard



Whats your MOS, man?  May I assume 68 Whiskey?


----------



## Tincanfireman

Retired from the Air Force after a wonderful 20 years. I was in Korea, Europe during Desert Shield/Storm (and we worked harder at Rhein Main than our deployed guys did in Oman!), Saudi x 5 (Eskan and PSAB, Al-Udeid in Qatar, Seeb, and a couple of places I was never at and I'm not supposed to talk about


----------



## RescueYou

Female and no combat yet, but I'm reserves though...


----------



## mycrofft

*Interesting results*

Nine respondents, none female, none current active duty.
The commnets were more revealing than the poll.
Very good, y'all, shiny side up , play safe amd hooah.


----------



## Racingtime

Hi, just joined the forum. I'm active duty and currently training to be a 68W. I have about a month and a half left at AIT.


----------



## Trayos

Not military myself, but direct relation to an active non-combat duty personnel. A great big thanks to everyone serving, in every capacity.


----------



## citizensoldierny

Male, Army reserves, 1 combat tour just switched to reserves from the Guard and the word on the street is they're fixing to deploy. I have no problem with deploying but don't actually hold my duty MOS. So it will most likely mean going to school then deploying which means a long time away from home. BTW MOS will 68W.


----------



## EMT012

Noticed on the poll there was no place for people who tried to enlist but were medically disqualified. Which is what happened to me, I tried for the AF but was medically disqualified for Bronchiectasis and Asthma, which in turn made me ineligible for all the services.


----------



## Ubergopher

Active duty Air Force here. I guess you could say I've done 1 and a half deployments, I try not to count my time in Kuwait if I can help it.

Not a medic type, but I did a tour in Afghanistan as brigade support for the ETTs. Made some great friends, some of the happiest memories I have were spent in that country (not sure if that's a good thing or bad thing), found an IED the hard way but we all managed to walk out so **** you Taliban.



HNcorpsman said:


> Navy, active duty, Serving in Afghanistan on a Embedded Training Team...
> 
> HM3.



If you don't mind telling or even can without violating OPSEC where at? We had a couple HMs at my FOB, both were good squared away dudes. I was at FOB Rushmore back when I was there.


----------



## Lima-Charlie

USMC 93-98 (extended SOLELY to do another WESTPAC  ).

And most of my dealings with angry people have come after being assigned to 1st CivDiv.


h34r:


----------



## Sandog

US Navy 1979-1985. USNS Chauvenet TAGS-29, USS New Orleans LPH-11.


----------



## mycrofft

*Hooah all. Ubergopher, good deal on the IED!*

Quite a few of my former co-workers' kids (well, they WERE kids) are active duty and overseas.


----------



## Kthanid

option 2-not as a medic, though. I wish I would have started back then.
Have to say of all the people I have worked with I count a good civvy EMT-P as being as solid as anyone. Wish I would have started studying earlier to be one.


----------



## Tyler Bruns

Change mine from "going to join in the next year" to, "enlisted, USAF."


----------



## mycrofft

*Hooah Zoomies!*

Good luck Bruns!


----------



## dudemanguy

I was in the USMC same years you were Lima-Charlie. Did a year at Camp Hansen in Oki and the rest at Pendleton. Also did a WESTPAC.


----------



## Wild_Weasel

6 years in the USAF here, with a short tour in Korea, where I took first EMT course and did clinical.

Cheers,
W-W


----------



## Combat_Medic

"male on active duty, no combat so far"
Almost a year into my first duty station in South Korea.


----------



## Tal

Dreadnought said:


> "Male, current active duty, on or had a combat tour"



lucklly no casulties


----------



## NorCal

Enlisted USAF (Para-Rescue Unit) with one combat tour in Iraq. (2004/2005)


----------



## Phlipper

My experience wasn't listed in the pole ... Male, four years Active Duty as a dumb Grunt, no deployments with US Army, combat experience was as a contractor (Latin America), and may be doing it again (Africa).


----------



## Phlipper

Should have clarified: if I take another contract this time it will not be as a shooter, rather it will be as a full-time medic posted in the CP and sometimes at the static guard sites.  I'm too old and slow to dodge bullets.


----------



## Richard

Dutch Marine! RNLMC


----------



## TraprMike

nope, i could find a job, been working ever sense 10th grade..:excl:


----------



## RapelSyrup

"Male, current active duty, on or had a combat tour."

2008-2009 OEF.

Anyone else spent any time at Fort Campbell?


----------



## Harvey

Male, former active duty, had a combat tour.
served in Fallujah Iraq 07. 
U.S. Marine corps  Field Artillery


----------



## EMS/LEO505

Male
Delayed Entry Program
Hospitalman Recruit, U.S. Navy


----------



## slloth

Well I didn't see a choice for me.  I'm a male vet with no combat.


----------



## EMT11KDL

Happy Veterans Day To all my brother and sisters in arms.  

Today we thank you!!! 

SPC KDL, ARNG


----------



## Afflixion

EMT11KDL said:


> Happy Veterans Day To all my brother and sisters in arms.
> 
> Today we thank you!!!
> 
> SPC KDL, ARNG




Yes happy us day! (yeah i know I haven't been on in forever, been busy as hell.)

1LT Mendoza, SP, USA


----------



## JAXMEDIC1

2 tours w/the ARMY RESERVES to IRAQ(SPEICHER/LIBERTY)...Republic Of Georgia 2008..A-STAN on the horizon


----------



## EMT11KDL

Afflixion said:


> Yes happy us day! (yeah i know I haven't been on in forever, been busy as hell.)
> 
> 1LT Mendoza, SP, USA



It was a "Happy Us Day!!" The only people really supporting or even saying thank you to the veterans were veterans, family, and currently serving personnel.  

Wish it wasnt like this!


----------



## ffemt8978

I voted but forgot to give the details.

Male, Navy, with combat tours
Operation Just Cause
Operation Desert Storm
Operation Souther Watch


----------



## wolfwyndd

EMT11KDL said:


> It was a "Happy Us Day!!" The only people really supporting or even saying thank you to the veterans were veterans, family, and currently serving personnel.
> Wish it wasnt like this!


That really depends on where ya live.  I live right outside Dayton, OH and on Veterans Day there were all kinds of parades and celebrations honoring those of us that served.  The elementary school my daughter goes too even had a celebration where they invited ALL the parents and gave veterans home made thank you cards and all.  Now, it wasn't nearly as prevalent, as, say, the July 4th celebrations, but there was no shortage of them either.


----------



## EMT11KDL

With the upcoming Game! I believe that it would be appropriate for "us" to support the Cadet and midshipmen from the Military Academy, and Naval Academy!!!! 

With that being said...in 16 days, 18 hours, and 33 minutes we will have the kick off of this great football game!!

GO ARMY!!!!!!!! Please show your support


----------



## MrsFlightMedic

Navy vet myself, my husband was with the Army Ranger Batt, got out went and got his Masters Degree, became a paramedic, then on to become a remote tactical and flight medic, currently works for the State Dept.  My youngest daughter is a 31Bravo (MP) in the Army Reserves, currently going through EMT-Basic, then after finishing that, going to get Paremedic AS, then eventually wants to become an Army Doctor.  I also want to thank all the other families who are behind the scenes of someone in the Armed forces, as well as thanking those who support the vets who have come home.  We also need to remember those who have fallen in the line of duty as well as their families.  My husband has seen a lot in Iraq and Afghanistan.  I commend the significant others who are there for their spouses, parents, children it is not an easy task.   Thank you for starting this poll and thread.  It is nice to see the troops get honored.  They deserve it!


----------



## EMT11KDL

MrsFlightMedic said:


> Navy vet myself, my husband was with the Army Ranger Batt, got out went and got his Masters Degree, became a paramedic, then on to become a remote tactical and flight medic, currently works for the State Dept.  My youngest daughter is a 31Bravo (MP) in the Army Reserves, currently going through EMT-Basic, then after finishing that, going to get Paremedic AS, then eventually wants to become an Army Doctor.  I also want to thank all the other families who are behind the scenes of someone in the Armed forces, as well as thanking those who support the vets who have come home.  We also need to remember those who have fallen in the line of duty as well as their families.  My husband has seen a lot in Iraq and Afghanistan.  I commend the significant others who are there for their spouses, parents, children it is not an easy task.   Thank you for starting this poll and thread.  It is nice to see the troops get honored.  They deserve it!



Also, Go to branch/medical thread... there is another poll going on there..  and thank you for you service 

SPC KDL


----------

